# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Xin phần mềm từ điển cho laptop

## chevroletsg

anh em giúp em tí nha, mấy hôm nay em đang tìm phần mềm từ điển, mà lacviet tải về hao đạn mà chậm quá, do em dùng 3g, anh em có biết phần mềm từ điển nào nhẹ và chất lượng, thì cho em xin nha. em cám ơn lắm lắm

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

*tìm thấy gởi em với bác nhé*

bác cùng cảnh ngộ với em rồi, hễ tìm thấy thì bác pm cho em với nhé, em đi mua dĩa lacviet mà nó hẹn hoài nản quá t_t, tải về thì cứ báo lỗi



> anh em giúp em tí nha, mấy hôm nay em đang tìm phần mềm từ điển, mà lacviet tải về hao đạn mà chậm quá, do em dùng 3g, anh em có biết phần mềm từ điển nào nhẹ và chất lượng, thì cho em xin nha. em cám ơn lắm lắm

----------


## tradaquanmobi

*ok bác*

ok bác, em mới được thằng em gởi cho cái link kooldic, để em thí nghiệm vài ngày trước, rồi lên báo cáo bác, em hỏi trên này mà chả ai góp ý, đành phải tự lực cánh sinh zậy

----------


## vlzmaytinh

*thanks bác*

thanks bác trước, báo cáo nhanh nhanh bác nhé, 2 ngày nay toàn google translate, chán quá



> ok bác, em mới được thằng em gởi cho cái link kooldic, để em thí nghiệm vài ngày trước, rồi lên báo cáo bác, em hỏi trên này mà chả ai góp ý, đành phải tự lực cánh sinh zậy

----------


## seoerGBVN

*sao ko xài lingoes nhỉ*

sao ko xài lingoes nhỉ, mình xài thằng này quen tay thấy tiện lợi à

----------


## iseovip5

*vì hàng việt*

ai cũng như bác thế này thì kinh tế suy kiệt mất thôi, ủng hộ hàng việt tí đi bác



> sao ko xài lingoes nhỉ, mình xài thằng này quen tay thấy tiện lợi à

----------


## caole1992

cái gì tốt thì xài ái đó thôi, cãi nhau làm gì nhỉ, haizzz

----------


## kyniemhoctro

*cũng ko thích hàng tàu*

hoan nghênh bác vì câu cũng ko thích hàng tàu, quá được



> kooldic thì mình thấy được cái khoản phát âm chuẩn hơn ling, nhưng ling có nhiều bộ từ điển hơn, tóm lại là với trình của mình thì chọn kooldic à ổn, cũng ko thích hàng tàu

----------


## daohoa

thích kiểu tra nóng mọi lúc mọi nơi của kooldic

----------


## hungnt021849

diễn giải từ tốt, cho tra trên pdf rất hay và nhanh

----------


## duonglongtrong

sao ai cũng khen thế nhỉ, để tải về thử, mà có bản trial ko các bác

----------


## hiepgadan1

hốt luôn về đi bác, ủng hộ hàng việt



> sao ai cũng khen thế nhỉ, để tải về thử, mà có bản trial ko các bác

----------


## newhomes

mọi người dùng đều ok, trial làm gì cho nó mất công cái lên cài xuống nữa!

----------


## hangdambao00

gặp em là thấy hay em hốt liền, không hốt nó nguội mất, người ta lại nói mình không cập nhật tình hình! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## poscovn

haha, tính em nó vậy rùi, trước giờ phần mềm, cái ứng dụng gì mới ra là em coi và thử. nếu ok thì dùng luôn, ko ok thì bỏ đi dùng cái khác, chẳng mất gì cả mà sợ.

----------


## thiendung

hihi, tinh thần ko ngại thử ấy mà!

----------


## kettrinh

vậy thì ôm cuốn 500 từ vựng đi bác, hữu dụng lắm đấy!

----------

